# WANTED: INFO ON DUCK BLIND?



## waskamallards (Feb 20, 2012)

I am a frequent duck hunter, but I have never really had a frame for my Jon boat. I have considered to try and build one out of homemade supplies. Any suggestions? They are well appreciated!!


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

i built one using 1" pvc pipe and then using cordage i interlaced it between the pvc frame so the fabric i used could rest on that and wouldn't sag and then attached the fabric to the support structure (PVC PIPES) and the cord so it stayed in place.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

While PVC works If you do a lot of cold season hunting (near freezing) I'd use conduit.


----------



## waskamallards (Feb 20, 2012)

What type of netting to surround the PCV/conduit?


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Mar 13, 2012)

Burlap. Try and find the lighest stuff you can. at a distance most of it looks black. I took a can of tan spray paint to mine to lighten it up. you should think about ziptieing some grass or some type of cover to the burlap as well. I would use conduit if i were you. use 3/4 inch or 1 inch if it will be supporting a lot of weight. I think conduit is cheaper than pvc as well. just make sure you spraypaint the shiny metal.


----------



## surfscoter (Jun 9, 2011)

burlap works good until wet then it gets worse if it freezes.

I would use army surplus netting and use natural vegetation along with it.

IMO burlap is way too heavy when wet and way too stiff when frozen. It will never dry out until the end of the season and it will smell really bad. I use burlap to cover the head lights on my boat so if you only use a little bit, it is a great option but I only use an old gunny sack anything more I would use other material.

I also use 3/4 conduit. 1'' is heavier and more expensive 1/2'' isn't quite enough. PVC and ABS is not my preferred choice as I have tried them too.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Mar 13, 2012)

surfscoter said:


> burlap works good until wet then it gets worse if it freezes.
> 
> I would use army surplus netting and use natural vegetation along with it.
> 
> ...


Iv never used army surplus netting but i was thinking about tyring it for next season. Iv just used burlap because its easy to get and it cost about $25 to cover my 1448 boat. When it gets wet it does stink a little but the next sunny day there is i just set the blind up in my yard and its dry in a few hours.


----------



## madd_duck1974 (Mar 13, 2012)

I made mine with emt condit 3/4 for the main frame and 1/2 for surport from top to bottom. If you have a little mig welder there is no limits to what you can do.. I used cheap die0cut camo for the sides than place welded wire/heavy chicken wire over that. to attach grass to. Now here is the kicker for wind breaks I used shelter halves/ GI issue tent half.. Two cover my 17 footer inside and water proof to boot. My sides of the blind are right at shooting level when standing up meaning I can stand up and lean on the side to rest.. Just about 9-10 inches from my waist height..

I plan on working more on it this year adding a new stove unit and heaters.. As we do alot of diver hunting out of it on very cold mornings.. I should also say I have no middle seats in it open jon so this allowed me a great idea for seating.. Here it is and it worked well A truck tool box on one side from back bench to front deck.. kept extra jackets and bibs for everyone in case they got wet. Also served as a place to store shells, snacks and a cooler etc... I used GI issue bed rolls on the top for comfort and to keep noise down. They also work like those heat seat pads that they sell for deer hunting.. I just used sray glue than place them on top of the tool box..

We shot limit of divers out of it, but also shot smarter waterfowl such as mallards and geese even the last few weeks of season...


----------



## waskamallards (Feb 20, 2012)

Although, I'm building a stationary box frame that will be permanent on my Jon boat. PVC shouldn't be sucha problem then would it?
:roll:


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Mar 13, 2012)

waskamallards said:


> Although, I'm building a stationary box frame that will be permanent on my Jon boat. PVC shouldn't be sucha problem then would it?
> :roll:


As long as you dont get really cold days you will be fine. But once it gets into the teens and 20's PVC gets real brittle and breaks.


----------



## waskamallards (Feb 20, 2012)

What is the price of PVC compared to conduit? oke:


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Mar 13, 2012)

waskamallards said:


> What is the price of PVC compared to conduit? oke:


My local Menards has 1 1/2 inch 20' pvc for $8.42 http://menards.com/main/plumbing/rough- ... c-8571.htm
that is the smallest i would recomend for a pvc blind
their conduiit is $6.58 for 20' 3/4 inch http://menards.com/main/electrical/roug ... c-6423.htm the 1 inch is like $12 i think
the price is about the same but with pvc you have to buy fittings to connect the pieces and those can be a few bucks a piece.
Conduit is probably easier to work with. if you can weld it will work real good. I used a blow toarch to heat mine up and bend it then just bolted the pieces together. :thumb:


----------



## madd_duck1974 (Mar 13, 2012)

In my area conduit is 4.00 per ten foot for 3/4 and 3.75 for 1/2 you really should thing about not using pvc as stated it gets brittle from sun as well as cold. I seen it sway to much going down the road on other boats that have netting on them and could not help but, laugh when I saw a guys blind bend with the wind than snap off... After all he was heading to the same general area that I was hunting.. Needless to say We shoot birds while he was having a bad day picking up his blind off the road.. Pvc can be painted but, paint will rub off easy.. conduit holds paint better..

I have a friend that made his blind from copper really nice it has that green tint to it blends in nice. He used old copper from buildings as he is a plumber... This would cost a lot to do with copper but, if you get tired of it scrap prices are pretty good..

Hate to keep on about the conduit but, trust me it's alot better..


----------

